# Rollkur



## AndySpooner (7 August 2012)

If you disagree with this folks, the FEI Facebook page is under a lot of pressure at the moment. Please add your support if you feel strongly enough.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (7 August 2012)

Thanks for raising this issue again.

We've already had a hot and smokin' anti rollkur thread on this forum, plus another one, but they're not always easy to spot when they're on page 2, 3 or whatever.

Many people here have already added their thoughts about zero tolerance for rollkur on the FEI FB page and have also signed the 'No Rollkur' online petition.

http://no-rollkur.com/


----------

